# hydrogen peroxide algae treatment



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont have too much of algae, but there are some dark spots or my plants leaves looks dirty. looks like they are covered with some kind of black dirt on them. not sure what kind of algae is this, but this is the only algae i has been battling with. 

please help and tell me if there is any way to get rid of it. i was thinking about trying hydrogen peroxide, if this will work then please do let me know how much to add in my 50g tank. i do 50% water changes every week and i would love to add it once a week to control the algae. 

please tell me where to start.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

With hydrogen peroxide, people remove the plants and let them soak in a 1:1 mixture of peroxide and water. I wouldn't add it directly to the tank. 

You could also try the Flourish Excel overdose method (dosing 3x the recommended amount).


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/70007-h2o2-didnt-kill-my-bba-2.html

Excel and h2o2 treatment. I used about 3ml/gallon of h2o2 for 4 days. Also you can double the daily Excel dosing. The only plant I lost was the Hornwort.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I dose 1ML of H202 per gallon of water per day over a course of a couple weeks. I usually start the treatment with a 2-3 day black out. But you can go up to 3ML per gallon if you choose.
Good Luck!


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Nue said:


> I dose 1ML of H202 per gallon of water per day over a course of a couple weeks. I usually start the treatment with a 2-3 day black out. But you can go up to 3ML per gallon if you choose.
> Good Luck!



so is it ok to add 10ml per day 5x a week and then water change on the 7th day. 50ml will be added into the tank by the 5th day, please tell me if this will be fine before i kill my fishes and shrimps. 

thanks


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's an interesting note I found about using H2O2 to keep overcrowded fish fry alive. At the end I did some calculations for our fish tank use. Source: http://www.great-lakes.org/Wkly_news/07-07-03.html#Oxygen 

Oxygen for minnows

Use Hydrogen-peroxide

Laboratory tests conducted by fish culturists in recent years have demonstrated that common household hydrogen-peroxide can be used safely to provide oxygen for small fish. Hydrogen-peroxide releases oxygen by decomposition when it is added to water.

In one test, 25 fry (2 cm long) were put into each of two one-quart bottles of water. Then, during a three-day period, 12 drops of hydrogen-peroxide were added to one bottle, and none to the other. The result: 100 % of the treated fry survived and 100 % of the untreated fry perished.

In another test, 50 fry were kept in a one-quart bottle and two 
drops of hydrogen-peroxide were added to the water every four hours. In three days, 86 % of the fry were still alive and well.

Researchers tested this idea in the hopes of using it to provide small hatchery fish with oxygen during transportation periods. Anglers who use live minnows for bait might also want to experiment with the idea. To be safe, start off by adding only very small amounts of hydrogen-peroxide to a minnow bucket. And remember that it takes about 600 drops of the size used by the researchers to make one fluid ounce. Also, keep in mind that water temperature is very important to minnow survival. Keep the water in a minnow bucket fresh and cool. 

(Courtesy: Southtowns Walleye Association of WNY)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

600 drops per fluid ounce, or 600 drops per 29.6 ml. This equates to 0.049 ml per drop. 

They used 12 drops 3% H2O2 per quart (946 ml) of water over three days. (0.049 ml H2O2 per drop) x (12 drops) = 0.588 ml 3% H2O2 per 946 ml water, or 0.62 ml H2O2 per liter. Or 62 ml 3% H2O2 per 100 liters over three days or 21 ml per 100 liters per day. 

That is very close to the amount from the Handbook of Fish Diseases by TFH where they say to use 25 ml 3% H2O2 per 100 liters tank water to increase O2 in the water.

The other test used 2 drops per quart every 4 hours to keep 50 2 cm fry alive. 0.098 ml ~ 0.1 ml H2O2 per liter water every 4 hours. That is equal to 10 ml 3% H2O2 per 100 liters every four hours.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry hoppi. When I was treating my 55g I added 55ml every day. The h202 only lasts for a short while until its converted into water and oxygen. Doesn't build up so u can add everyday, and not have to worry about changing water just for that. 

I found the best thing to do is take a syringe and turn the filters off. Then slowly spray the dosage over the most infected area's.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Nue said:


> Sorry hoppi. When I was treating my 55g I added 55ml every day. The h202 only lasts for a short while until its converted into water and oxygen. Doesn't build up so u can add everyday, and not have to worry about changing water just for that.
> 
> I found the best thing to do is take a syringe and turn the filters off. Then slowly spray the dosage over the most infected area's.


in that case i should use the spray bottle, point the spray bottle mouth inside the water and press the spray button and try to spray it on the plants. 

not sure if it will work though.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Why don't you post a picture of the problem.


----------

